# SW France



## 92060 (May 1, 2005)

A couple of places that are worth checking out with M/H friendly parking areas and no height barriers.

Boulevard de Pyrenees in Pau- lots of free parking down a cul-de-sac leading to the Chateau. Bear in mind for large m/homes if there is no parking free you will need to reverse back down the whole length of the road (0.5km) as you will not be able to turn around

Place Verdun, Pau- 500 free places, often see motorhomes here, right in the middle of town, some shaded spots, easy access. Safe and regularly passed by police cars.

I'll add more as I find them.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Nice one. Good info and logging it my log this minute. May be even using the very same within a week.

Cheers


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Wild camping spots*

'Lac de St croix' opposite the official camp site (if full), next to the lake shore.

Police patrols, so very safe...not been moved on in six years.

Texas


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Wild camping spots*



Texas said:


> 'Lac de St croix' opposite the official camp site (if full), next to the lake shore.
> 
> Police patrols, so very safe...not been moved on in six years.
> 
> Texas


Is that St Croix de Verdon (04)? Do you mean the car park with the emptying point and water?

If so, it was 5 Euro the night when we stayed in autumn 2002.
You walk over and pay at the campsite office and they issue an official receipt.
Lovely spot. Remember it well.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

That's the one Gillian, when did they introduce fees? We only ever stayed overnight and were always gone by first light...but I honestly was not aware of parking fees..OOOH Err! 

The site was always 'heaving' when we were there. I owe them 30 euros then?... Ho! Ho! Ho!

Texas


----------

